# Lowrider Bike Hydraulic Cylinders



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Lowrider Bike Hydraulic Cylinders $240 a pr. Shipped Raw Metal Polished PayPal-- [email protected]


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Are those the smaller ones? If not what's the measurements on the small ones?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ill see if i got a pic of the small one i think the small ones are like half the size


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

They are the same size raul has on massive attack.


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

there two sizes... one will work perfect for the 12" & 16" and the other for 16" & 20"... incase you got some crazy looking forks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So no other pics? I think you guys need to sponcer some bikes so people can see these. Any comparison pics next to pro hopper cylinders?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: yeah like maybe a trike ..... :biggrin:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

They basically are pro hoppers.


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

I saw the small 12 inch once look good


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

get em...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good deal


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

These are the smaller cylinders only a few pair left


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Lowrider Bike Hydraulic Cylinders $240 a pr. Shipped Raw Metal Polished PayPal-- [email protected]


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

H0PSH0P said:


>


Ttt


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Bump


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

sneak peek


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bump


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Lowrider Bike Hydraulic Cylinders $240 a pr. Shipped Raw Metal Polished PayPal-- [email protected]


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Can you use with air? Does anyone have these mounted yet? Any video of performance


----------



## B.A. 213 (Nov 25, 2011)

how much for a pair ?


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Lowrider Bike Hydraulic Cylinders Lowrider Bike Hydraulic Cylinders $240 a pr. Shipped Raw Metal Polished PayPal-- [email protected]​


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Cylinders Back in stock


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Sneak Pic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

H0PSH0P said:


>


Does she deliver?


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


MOSTHATED CC said:


> Does she deliver?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

H0PSH0P said:


> Sneak Pic


Are those the mini bike pumps?


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

*Brackets now available*


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

H0PSH0P said:


> Sneak Pic



Nice....


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------

